# Hollowing tool



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a tool made by one of our members on the forum. Visteonguy aka Terry. He made for me and it weighs about I'd 7 lbs. don't have to worry about bending the shaft on this one he did an excellent job. It will hold 3/8" or 1/4" cutters don't know when I'll use it got to get the pens done.  Sounds like the old commercial for GOT TO GET THE DOUGH NUTS DONE 
So here is a couple of pics of this. And thanks again Terry.  :sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore that is a great looking tool. I like the fact that you can use two sizes of cutters. Looks like it will do a excellent job for you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a fine looking tool Glenmore, Terry sure knows what he's doing. In view of the fact that you won't be in a position to use it for quite a while, why don't you send it to me for assessment, and, if it works as well as it looks, I'll attempt to copy it and return the one that looks the least professional!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks great Glenmore!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry did an outstanding job on this tool couldn't buy one this durable.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great looking tool mate, mind you it will have to be super strong for you LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Pete you got that right you know how rough I am with stuff.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Here is a tool made by one of our members on the forum. Visteonguy aka Terry. He made for me and it weighs about I'd 7 lbs. don't have to worry about bending the shaft on this one he did an excellent job. It will hold 3/8" or 1/4" cutters don't know when I'll use it got to get the pens done.  Sounds like the old commercial for GOT TO GET THE DOUGH NUTS DONE
> So here is a couple of pics of this. And thanks again Terry.  :sold:


WOW great looking tool Glenmore. Terry did a great job on it. OH send it to me and I will attempt to make something with it. 

(You think you are rough with wood turning tools I watched the boss the other night make a tire checker in about 10 minutes out of Hard Maple. Chips were flying and I thought the handle would break. Every few seconds the wood would stop turning.)

OH BTW check your E-mail.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

to late Randy have some red elder coming three got it from your area forgot the mills name. Got 3"x6" blanks coming after I get done with the pens.


----------

